# Jim's Stateline Raceway Trophey Race



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

JAN 13 ROAD CAURSE TROPHEY RACE

19T TOURING RUBBER TIRE(4300 BRUSHLESS ALLOWED)
19T TOURING FOAM TIRE (4300 BRUSHLESS ALLOWED)
STOCK TOURING FOAM (13.5 BRUSHLESS ALLOWED)
1/12 STOCK
1/18 SCALE OPEN MOD CLASS
NO LIPO PACKS, BINARY STOCKS OR KISBY MOTORS

TROPHEYS FOR A,B,MAIN ONLY
TQ PLAQUES WILL BE GIVEN

DOORS OPEN AT 7AM RACING WILL START BY 12 NOON

20.00 FOR FIRST CLASS 10.00 FOR SECOND CLASS

FOR ANY INFO CHECK THE WEB SITE www.statelinerc.com or email me [email protected] thanks and hope you can make it.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Boo, I want a trophy race for the oval.....again lol


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Great track, smoooth, great show that they run. Jim, if you need the help(teching, comp., ect..) lmk.


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

I Have Wendy Running The Scoring Will Need Tech Help


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Some of us road course guys from fort wayne would liked to have been there but there is a CRL race scheduled the same day in Detroit.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm not sure of road course racing. On oval there has been a trophy/money race each weekend for the past 1 1/2 months. So it will be difficult to schedule arround all the racing that is going on. I hope to see all that can make it to this race.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

is the go to be a class for the mins


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

In the 1st post it states that there is an 18th open class.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

here is a bump for jim come on out and have some fun the the stateline guys.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm hoping to make it. I run at Summit Raceway in the TC/rubber tire/4300 BL class and some 1/12th stock. I'm hoping to maybe bring a couple of other guys up there with me. This will be my first "out of town" race. It's time to venture out into the world a bit I suppose. Hope to meet you all.
Ben


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

+1 
I think I might make it up there.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Team Hobby-Sports.com 2007*

Hi Jim,

Taz & I will be down to make a showing in stock sedan, 19T sedan, 1/12 stock. Cant wait should be some fun! :wave:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

How many 1/12th stock do you expect? TC may or may not be ready.
Ben


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

hey sport court me in for 12th stock.

hope to see you all there.

-Zac


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Im sure there will be a few, it was getting pretty big a couple of months ago...just faded because a lot of the locals sold thier rides...people will see this thread and show


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

we are getting closer to the race and will have a awsome fast layout and hope to have nice turn out, will have a few door prizes also.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

jim you got enough pit space should we bring tables, chairs? 

-Tracey


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

i should be good bring a chair just in case


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

fergie said:


> Some of us road course guys from fort wayne would liked to have been there but there is a CRL race scheduled the same day in Detroit.


Some of us from Detroit would like to come to Indiana and race as well! 

Especially since I went to college in Angola!!!!! :dude:


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: You are more than welcome to come. Hope to see you on Sat.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

read Fergie's post I quoted.... Will be at a bigger race...


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> read Fergie's post I quoted.... Will be at a bigger race...


Greg. Lee, the boys & I are going to the Angola race instead. Just thought I'd let you know!!

See ya, Ron


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

D'oh......


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

To anyone thats coming to the stateline race. If you have any tamiya 415 axles bring them because we have a racer that needs some!  I also just found out I need some tamiya 415 steering turnbuckles. Thanks


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Had a lot of fun today guys. Racing was prompt and on time. Nice place to race. I hope to make it back sooner then later.

Ben (Barbie Car)


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Had a blast today guys. Thanks for the trophy. You guys run a great program. Cant wait to do it again. Also thanks for the Hobby-Sports plug over the PA.

See Ya Jon


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i had a great time as well. sorry for what i said to you jim.

-Zac


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a good time today. The 007 worked well. Got a chance to play with the setup a bit.. It's always nice to go to a new track and try to find what setup works the best in a matter of 3 heats! :thumbsup: It was also nice to see a different layout/materials, and meet some new peoeple. Those half pipe boarders were quite a challange! You guys run a good show, and I'd like to make it down there again sometime!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a great time today first time all season to race for me. to the Stateline Rc crew great Job, the program was smooth and good racers. all the things that make you come back, so see you at the next big one. for all the guys that I'll see this summer let's all wish for warm sunny days SOON!!!

-Tracey


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Pictures taken of the Top 3 at the end of the day will be posted anywhere on the net?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Mike, I checked the site (stateline.com)and didn't see any. It may be a couple days till they are posted.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

they always take pics but they hardly ever get posted online for some reason so why bother taking them remember the oval trophy race? in nov of 06 still no pics why?


----------



## ovalt3 (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry about no pics but jim does not do the work on the website and he also has a full time job


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

In the event that the pics dont get posted, I'd like to maybe get a copy of the 19t foam. Just for records kinda thing.. So if anyone speaks to Jim, let him know I'm interested.. I'll PM him my e-mail address. Thanks

Mike,


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

mike i have pics email me your addy at [email protected]


as in for the oval race you did not look in the right spot and i did not take those that would br nitrorat i will get with him about posting them again.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Look here for pics of the trophy race! http://www.statelinerc.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=654


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures. See you guys in a few weeks.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Looks like State Line was invaded by Ft. Wayne and they took all of your trophies home with them in stock 1/12th. Way to go Cory Ferguson on the 4th place. Not too much longer and you'll be showing your dad how to go fast.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Keith, you have pm.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Ft. Wayne crowd. Wish I could have made it to this race. Miss racing with you guys. Maybe next tropphy race over there? My dad lives close there so maybe I could pick him up on the way through?


----------

